# Strawberry Wobbler



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I know this is a tough ask, but does anyone have any original Strawberry Wobblers they would be willing to part with? My wife and I made the acquaintance to the son of the original maker of the Strawberry Wobbler. He himself in his late 70s, told us of fond memories running the press for his dad, and punching out wobblers. After swapping fishing stories, he asked if I had any in my possession, that he could buy. Unfortunately I do not, but would love to buy a couple to gift to him. 

If anyone could possible share some pics of there wobblers as well, I would appreciate that.

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been looking for 10 years for one... nada. You'd have to hit garage sales and find old tackle boxes with one I imagine.

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You could inquire here:








Classic Spoons & Wobblers


Classic Spoons & Wobblers, Американ-Форк. Отметки "Нравится": 33. Рыболовный магазин




www.facebook.com




His contact info is in his banner photo. He had a bunch for sale $3-6.

I have one I bought as a kid and a couple given to me by a friend who passed away. I keep wanting to try them, but don't want to lose them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

american_jackal said:


> I know this is a tough ask, but does anyone have any original Strawberry Wobblers they would be willing to part with? My wife and I made the acquaintance to the son of the original maker of the Strawberry Wobbler. He himself in his late 70s, told us of fond memories running the press for his dad, and punching out wobblers. After swapping fishing stories, he asked if I had any in my possession, that he could buy. Unfortunately I do not, but would love to buy a couple to gift to him.
> 
> If anyone could possible share some pics of there wobblers as well, I would appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks


When you were talking to this gentleman, was the "original makers" name Clyde by any chance? If it is, he was the sign maker for the Strawberry Water Users Association at the old East Portal shop. Don Hill was the guy in charge at that time for the association. This would have been in like 1975 I think??

My Dad ran heavy equipment for the association, and after baseball was over for the summer, I would spend the rest of the summer out there fishing, shooting potguts and helping Clyde around the shop. I remember him making Wobblers in an old thumb press and painting them. Somewhere in all my crap buried somewhere, I have the press and a bunch of the Wobblers. Dad ran the dozer when they demolished all the old cabins at the camp strawberry and also salvaged a ton of stuff before the dam was blown to make the reservoir what it is today. I got the Wobbler stuff when we siblings cleaned out the property after our parents passed. Some are painted and most of them are not painted.

I never worried about using them because there is a "new fish" in the lake, and the Wobbler was deadly on the big 6 plus pound cut-bows. If I get the time to dig through all the crap, I'll let you know if I find anything. I know they are in a big long green metal tackle box from what I remember.

There was a gentleman that lived on the canyon road in Edgmont (Seymore Glazerr) that sold nightcrawlers, flys and minnows. I helped him cath crawlers every time the pastures were flooded. He also had a bunch of the Wobblers for sale (If he knew you) He passed away years ago. I stopped at the old house one day (25 years ago) and he was in bad health then. His wife (Glades) said Seymore wanted me to have his tying stuff after he passed away. Well, he passed away and I didnt know about it until the kids had began to toss all the stuff away. All his tying materials and fishing gear had been tossed a day before my arrival. 

The originals will be hand painted with a copper soldered ring for the hook and swivel connections.

Another remembrance....I remember they were "stamped" from copper and chrome mostly. A few were also made from brass when it came available.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> When you were talking to this gentleman, was the "original makers" name Clyde by any chance? If it is, he was the sign maker for the Strawberry Water Users Association at the old East Portal shop. Don Hill was the guy in charge at that time for the association. This would have been in like 1975 I think??
> 
> My Dad ran heavy equipment for the association, and after baseball was over for the summer, I would spend the rest of the summer out there fishing, shooting potguts and helping Clyde around the shop. I remember him making Wobblers in an old thumb press and painting them. Somewhere in all my crap buried somewhere, I have the press and a bunch of the Wobblers. Dad ran the dozer when they demolished all the old cabins at the camp strawberry and also salvaged a ton of stuff before the dam was blown to make the reservoir what it is today. I got the Wobbler stuff when we siblings cleaned out the property after our parents passed. Some are painted and most of them are not painted.
> 
> ...


His name is Duff (Ronald) Mitchell, his father was Brig Mitchell the original maker of the Strawberry Wobbler. I know there are many people who claim to be the original maker, but this is just the story Duff shared with me. I have seen many people reference the "Brig Special" as there favorite wobbler. So the story does hold water. Anyways, Duff is in his 80s, and would like very much to see some of the hand made relics of his childhood.

I was speaking to my father yesterday (76 yrs old) and he talked about memories of heading up to Strawberry with his dad, and the name different small stands that made homemade lures, and spoons. Said my grandpa had tackle boxes of custom made lures from locals. That would have been very cool to see.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Packout said:


> You could inquire here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called the number on the website, but the guy that answered said I had the wrong number.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

american_jackal said:


> His name is Duff (Ronald) Mitchell, his father was Brig Mitchell the original maker of the Strawberry Wobbler. I know there are many people who claim to be the original maker, but this is just the story Duff shared with me. I have seen many people reference the "Brig Special" as there favorite wobbler. So the story does hold water. Anyways, Duff is in his 80s, and would like very much to see some of the hand made relics of his childhood.
> 
> I was speaking to my father yesterday (76 yrs old) and he talked about memories of heading up to Strawberry with his dad, and the name different small stands that made homemade lures, and spoons. Said my grandpa had tackle boxes of custom made lures from locals. That would have been very cool to see.


That's kinda funny the guys name was "Brigg". That was my Dad's nickname.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

If anyone has any pictures of wobblers they have, I would appreciate just seeing them as well.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Diana Haws (5 mo ago)

american_jackal said:


> I know this is a tough ask, but does anyone have any original Strawberry Wobblers they would be willing to part with? My wife and I made the acquaintance to the son of the original maker of the Strawberry Wobbler. He himself in his late 70s, told us of fond memories running the press for his dad, and punching out wobblers. After swapping fishing stories, he asked if I had any in my possession, that he could buy. Unfortunately I do not, but would love to buy a couple to gift to him.
> 
> If anyone could possible share some pics of there wobblers as well, I would appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Diana Haws (5 mo ago)

I would like to set the record straight regarding the invention of the Strawberry Wobbler. My late Father-in-law, Leon Haws and his father, William “Billy Haws, were guides on Strawberry in the 1930’s-1940’s around the time Charlie Madden and his brother had their fish camps. 
Many of you may be familiar with Haws Point. That is named after them.
While guiding, dad took a tin can and cut out and formed by hand what he called “The Strawberry Wobbler”. We have a few of the ones dad made. He actually pounded the out and shaped them. Then painted them. Someone copied them and began making them. Later there was a patent on them. 
My husband is dad’s youngest son. He is going to be 75 in October. 
I can share pics for proof if necessary.
Thank you for reading my response.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Diana Haws said:


> I can share pics for proof if necessary.
> Thank you for reading my response.


I don't think you need to prove anything, but it would still be very interesting to see your pictures.

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Diana Haws (5 mo ago)

Catherder said:


> I don't think you need to prove anything, but it would still be very interesting to see your pictures.
> 
> Thanks for chiming in.


I thought I had posted pics but now don’t see them . I’ll try and post again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Really cool heirlooms. Thanks for sharing!

-DallanC


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the info, and pictures. What a treasure


----------

